# Please tell me how to remove this (picture, transmission linkage)



## Chew_12 (Nov 26, 2005)

I need to take this bushing off but im not sure how to. I tried the Pivot Bushing Puller but that did not work, it is not able to grip it. Do you guys have any ideas how to take this off? Thanks!


----------

